# Injury



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

when i got home i seen this.

how serious is this ?? looks like a bite mark
i added some salt.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

doest look that bad, turn the temp up add some salt and some pimafix, thats what i did before and it worked with the similiar wound


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

waldron said:


> doest look that bad, turn the temp up add some salt and some pimafix, thats what i did before and it worked with the similiar wound


alrite. thanks


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

a little gouge..Your fish should be just fine. I had one that slammed into the corner of an emperor biofilter and did something similar. It healed up pretty quick.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranhas are VERY hardy fish. Your guy there will pull through just fine. Probably within 2 weeks or so he will be completely healed and you will have forgotten that it even happened.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

not that serious. add salt.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I had an injury just like that on my rhom. i didnt add anything to the tank just kept up with regular water changes and it was gone within a few days


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

When the spot heals up it will stay dark in that area for a copple more weeks but will fully recover .
Dont worry about it .


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

one of my reds usualy end up with a bit mark every week or so and i do nothing, they are heald up within a week or so, if you want to put a bit of salt in, just to be on the safe side


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Nice looking fish man. He will be fine.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No worries bud.

Hey where are ya in NJ?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

One of my P's got the top part of his head bit off when I first got him, and It took a few weeks but it healed up just right. I didn't add salt, but kept changing water more often. A year later and I can't even tell it ever happened.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

No need for salt or melafix, imho. My Reds have had worse then that and I just let them heal naturally. Don't foul up your tank with meds and salt unless it becomes apparent that the wound isn't healing.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> No need for salt or melafix, imho. My Reds have had worse then that and I just let them heal naturally. Don't foul up your tank with meds and salt unless it becomes apparent that the wound isn't healing.


Salt won't foul a tank and Melafix isn't really a med...more of a herbal remedy. But I hear where your coming from.

TOPIC MOVED


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> No need for salt or melafix, imho. My Reds have had worse then that and I just let them heal naturally. Don't foul up your tank with meds and salt unless it becomes apparent that the wound isn't healing.


Salt won't foul a tank and Melafix isn't really a med...more of a herbal remedy. But I hear where your coming from.

TOPIC MOVED
[/quote]
Salt will mess things up if those plants in the picture are live









I wouldnt add anything unless it gets infected or something.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I always add meds to prevent any infections that may show up ....


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

man that looks nasty...hope it doesn't get worse if so add some melafix and keep your water as clean as possible....don't overfeed so you don't risk to mess up your water and cause infections...since p's are extremely hardy fish it should heal in no time


----------

